# Growin up quick



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems like yesterday we brought her home from the hospital.  The first picture was taken was taken this past Christmas.  The second one Chick-Fil-A had a daddy daughter date night this past weekend and my wife signed my daughter and I up.  My daughter talked about it all week she was so excited.  We had a blast and will be going on dates more often.  She'll be 3 on March 8th.  I love her so much.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2012)

She is a beauty Darrell,  congrats to you and your family!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 6, 2012)

I love it! Great pictures!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 6, 2012)

She is adorable! I can remember when you posted her birth..she can't be 3 already!! Time flies.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 6, 2012)

Enjoy her while you can. They grow up fast!


----------



## Mangler (Feb 6, 2012)

She has a great smile! Treasure the moments...my 'baby girl' is now 16. Time goes by waayyyy to fast


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful little girl, I took my daughter to the daddy daughter date night also, she will be 4 in may, time sure flies.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice!!! I just tucked my 18 month old in for the night. Makes me want to cry sometimes, seems like she was born just last month.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words.  She is my little sweet heart.  We got another one on the way that should be here in Early August.  We'll know if it's a boy or girl in late March.  I'm hoping for a boy but will love another little girl just the same.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 8, 2012)

What a smile!

She is beautiful, must look like her Mamma


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> What a smile!
> 
> She is beautiful, must look like her Mamma



Just like her.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

She sure is a cute lil thing.  I don't have any rugrats yet, so I can't imagine how extremely proud all of you parents are.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2012)

mojo02 said:


> She sure is a cute lil thing.  I don't have any rugrats yet, so I can't imagine how extremely proud all of you parents are.



It will definitely change your life and how you see things.  There is nothing better than coming home from a long day at work and being greeted at the door by the little one with a hug and kiss.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! What a doll! Congrats!


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 8, 2012)

she got all that from her momma!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 9, 2012)

She is grown fast, Darrell and what a doll.

Congrats on the pending addition too.

Hoss


----------



## Fortner (Feb 9, 2012)

I know how you feel bud. You're gonna have your hands full before too long!


----------



## Worley (Feb 9, 2012)

*Daughter*

Well buddy what a treasure you have there..She has to look like her mom, but she sure is a beautiful addition to have around for sure...That smile is priceless, I know the joy you have as a dad!  Great job investing TIME with that little princess


----------



## Ellbow (Feb 10, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!
El


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Update*

Just a little update.  She has become my little huntin buddy.  She is 4 years old now.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 12, 2013)

I bet you have a blast with her tagging along.  Nothing like showing the kids the beauty of nature.  She'll remember these times when she grows up.  Good job, Darrell.

Hoss


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 20, 2013)

Love those camo boots


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 20, 2013)

Boy that's a nice young lady right there awesome pictures. Hope you spend many more years in the outdoors with her dad


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Jun 22, 2013)

nice young lady darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 28, 2013)

Love them boots!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Mighty fine youngen!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel you brother.  I now have a granddaughter.  I look around and ask, where did time go?


----------

